# Do ADIA negotiate packages?



## AbuDhabiSam (Mar 10, 2015)

I am in the final stages of securing a role with ADIA and am yet to discuss the package details.

Understanding that most offers are negotiable to some extent, do ADIA negotiate packages, or are their offers fixed and final?

Appreciate your feedback.

Thanks,
Sam


----------

